# yo yo loach is a fin nipper?



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

will yo yo loaches bother fancy guppies flowing fins???


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I don't know for sure, I don't have any guppies. But my guess would be "no" they won't. They are disrespectful to other fishes, especially when they think it's feeding time, but I haven't seen them hurting anyone else or each other.

It's kind of funny, they are all over my grumpy African Butterfly fishies, which makes them a little jumpy if it gets too much. But they are really just being social, giving hugs and kisses, no biting or chewing involved.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

hehehehe......these loaches are indeed fun to watch...hehe 

hey african butterfly are cichlids...wow i didn't know that... do you breed your wasserpest?


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

African butterfly _fish_ (Pantodon buchholzi) does not equal African butterfly _cichlid_ (Anomalochromis thomasi).


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

oh hahha thanks for the correction, 2la.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

No, no breeding yet. The female beats up the male, but as they say, there is a thin line between love and hate  So I am still full of hope.
BTW that's her in my avatar pic, definitely not a cichlid


----------



## Slaigar (Jun 8, 2003)

If your guppies rest at the bottom of the aquarium during the night, there is a possibly that they can get nipped. I am not saying that it is a widely occuring thing, it just happened once with my B. Beaufortia and a few guppies. So far, none of my loaches are fins nippers except for the B. Modesta which just beat everything up.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't trust loaches :twisted:


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

you need to trust or else you can never love


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Yoyo loaches "may" bother the guppies. I can't say for sure as each fish will have its own temperment. My yoyo's are inquisitive little buggers and will taste anything... This often leads to some fish taking offense ;-)


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't trust many fish, to me guppies are aggressive.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

ok urkevitz, i think you are a lil nuts if you think guppies are aggressive. lol =P


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Sometimes my guppies will chase my neons I think they are trying to mate with them.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

oh yea, that's common dude, hehe horny guppies....


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

They are aggresive, especialy the females amongst themselves, not the whole time though, mostly close to delivery. I have soooooooo many guppehs, its not funny anymore...


----------



## mad about fish (Nov 17, 2003)

my to loaches are great to watch they are so cheaky  .
i have never seen them nip other fish but i think they may get themselves in trouble soon they are always being chased out of my cribs cave but wont leave it alone


----------



## FrozenAssassin (Jan 29, 2004)

I have louches, they arent big, maybe the size of a bit smaller then a draft gourami. They havent attacked my guppies yet, althoguht at feeding times the dominate one will try and scare the guppies away.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

mad, what does "cheaky" mean? 

I guess the loaches find themselves in a dodgy situation when they go the cave.


----------

